# NAD T 748 receiver



## Pascal.Strauss (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello i just bought a NAD T 748 with a complete surround system, Front, Centre, Surround and Sub

I have connected everything and manually configured everything. 

When i watch movie or listen to music it like the bass is bypassed to all speakers and only going to the sub. even if i bypass the sub in the receiver and re rout the signal to the speakers there is no bass at al. Sound all flat and booring. 
I have tried all different listening modes and made my own presets to optimize everything but still boring sound.

Anyone have an idea? Really receiver? 

Front speakers Dali Zensor 7
Center Dali Zensor 
Surround Dali Zensor 1 
Sub Dali


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

I never owned NAD, but if you have the option to go into menu<settings< Speakers< 
then go into each speaker and set them all to "SMALL" and cut off freq to 100 or 80

Make sure the sub is "ON" .

Does your nad come with a mic to do auto sound calibration, if so that maybe another option to get your speakers to be configured correct. 

Good luck


----------



## Pascal.Strauss (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes the receiver comes with a auto calibration system with microphone( I first used my own messurment microphone with advanced program to measure standing waves,RT60 and room acoustics and calibrated the system manually from the information i got) but tried the auto calibration system as well but it just sounded even weaker. 
Really sad that a system for 2100euro just sound flat n week.

Subwoofer is on but just sound rumbling. 
The big front speakers with doubble 7 elements so there should be much "body" without subwoofer.

I though that sub is suppose to only take care of sub frequencies(80 and below)? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Pascal,

Double check that all speakers connections are phase correct (or there will be a lot of cancellations, especially in the bass). Run Audyssey, then after that, check speaker settings as Mike noted and set to 80Hz. Then on the levels section, bump up the subwoofer +2 or +3 db. That should give you fuller bass. 

So we can assist you better, can you give us more information such as speaker brand and subwoofer. Also, the most important element is the Room, if you an give us the dimensions of your room and speaker placement (picture and or drawing would be a great help) then we could better assess the situation. We also need your seating position within your setup. Keep in mind that the seating position should never be half-way within the room (it's usually were the most cancellations in bass occur). Room treatments are also another option to look at if within your budget and decor.


----------

